# Perfect valentines gift: Micromax Bling2



## Sarath (May 17, 2011)

Presenting: *Micromax Bling2*

*www.micromaxinfo.com/images/bling2mast.jpg

A perfect gift for your girl. Anything that shines is always a good gift for the fairer sex. And dont fret over having to buy some piece of junk, coz this is no slouch, this baby has Froyo android 2.2. It also has the magical name in its feature list- Swarovski 

Edit: NO MIRROR OMG!  what were they thinking?

Check this website for details:
Micromax: Nothing Like Anything | Bling

Preorder it now at letsbuy.com (too lazy to search where else its available)
Buy Micromax Bling2 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

*www.letsbuy.com/product_images/enlarge/micromax_bling2.jpg

Info:


> Micromax Bling 2
> The recently unveiled Micromax Bling2, the successor to the popular Micromax Bling Q55 has already created a buzz among the ladies! Regarded more as a style statement instead of a utility handset, the Swarovski studded phone is loaded with extraordinary features.
> Bling 2 runs on Google Android 2.2 Froyo OS and gives you access to over 15,000 apps on Android Market. And since it is 3G enabled (supporting a high speed internet up to 7.2Mbps), the handset provides you with a smoother and faster web surfing and multimedia experience, allowing you to create your own Wi-Fi hotspots too. The advantage here is that the phone allows the use of MicroSD card with an extendable memory up to 32 GB. So now, you can browse the web, download and store your favourite songs and videos. Bling 2 also boasts of A-GPS, so now there is no chance of you asking for directions or getting lost.
> Look-wise, the phone is a perfect companion for every girl! It has a 2.8-inch multi-touch capacitive touch-screen, a 3 MP camera at the rear and the home button, menu and return button at the front. The Swarovski elements (Swarovski Zirconia) are in a D-shape encasing the home button and camera lens. The pristine white metallic finish adds further to the glamour quotient.
> You also get a trendy white carry case to carry around your precious phone. The case is enclosed with a mirror and a special pouch to keep your lipgloss in. Although not available in the market as yet, get your hands on it the moment it arrives and make a style statement


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 17, 2011)

Nice phone for girls 

The price is also good. And doesn't matter Froyo or what, as girls are not at all concerned about version. Yeah, may be android, as they wants to say "I own an Android" without knowing the all hype


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2011)

girls will definitely love it.


----------



## KDroid (May 18, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice phone for girls
> 
> The price is also good. And doesn't matter Froyo or what, as girls are not at all concerned about version. Yeah, may be android, as they wants to say "I own an Android" without knowing the all hype



 Yeah! Rightly Said!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2011)

Well, probably my first gift to my fiance will be this. Nice pricing and who cares about specs when it shines and sparks, which girls like a lot


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 18, 2011)

what about SAR value?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2011)

This is for Bling : EU 0.85 W/kg

Don't know for Bling 2


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2011)

*bladeordie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Forever-Alone.jpg


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

What is that supposed to mean?^^^


----------



## doomgiver (May 19, 2011)

^^ it means LURK MOAR


----------



## Terabyte (May 19, 2011)

A phone for girls that too with Android 
Most of the girls will be pretty unaware what Android is


----------



## doomgiver (May 19, 2011)

bet they will think its a kind of food (gingerbread, eclair, donut)


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> ^^ it means LURK MOAR



Now, whats that suppose to mean? 

Well, this phone does have the potential to appeal fairer sex!


----------



## Sarath (May 19, 2011)

putting up a pic thats enough to kill a childs apetite
and giving an explaination for the same which adults cant understand is really confusing ppl here




Faun said:


> *bladeordie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Forever-Alone.jpg





doomgiver said:


> ^^ it means LURK MOAR


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2011)

Ok, now I got it, 



> In Internet culture, a lurker is a person who reads discussions on a message board, newsgroup, chatroom, file sharing or other interactive system, but rarely or never participates actively. Research indicates that "lurkers make up over 90% of online groups"


Source: Lurker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The above source, also says, Lurkers can be barred from, in this case, the forum ...  :flu-devil1:


----------



## Sarath (May 19, 2011)

Oh okay that makes sense.

This post has 12 replies and 241 views. So yeah there are a lot of lurkers here too.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2011)

i loled...
hint: knowyourmeme


----------



## doomgiver (May 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> i loled...
> hint: knowyourmeme



google for funnyjunk.


----------



## KDroid (May 20, 2011)

what's the street price of the phone?


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2011)

It hasnt even come out yet. Only pre orders are listed. According to official website.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

this phone looks horrible, who would want to buy it?


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> this phone looks horrible, who would want to buy it?



Boyfriends maybe? (in an anticipation that their girls would like it)?
I wouldn't promise, the boy would be alive to tell his story, after gifting it though!


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2011)

HOrrible? Well someone hasnt seen cheap chinese knock offs.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> this phone looks horrible, who would want to buy it?



you are a boy. buy it for your girl.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

Sarath said:


> HOrrible? Well someone hasnt seen cheap chinese knock offs.


no i havent, thankfully



Sam said:


> you are a boy. buy it for your girl.



no thanks, i want to preserve my nuts for the future. my girl will give me the boot(or sandal, or converse) for giving her a cheap-ass fake bling phone rather than real jewelery. it looks really cheap-ass. and swarowski zircons for 9k??? gotta be kidding.


----------

